# A warning on Ricoh w/gel sublimation ink



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been using Ricoh printers with gel sublimation ink since the first one..the GX7000 and now have the Ricoh 3100... not had any issues with ink...the first printer, the 7000 just worn out after 5 plus years...I have had the 3100 about 6 months or so. I recently received a call from my vendor advising to watch the "use by date" very closely as using ink after the use by date will likely damage the printer. I wonder if there has been a change in the ink or if the vendor is just being careful or wanting to sell more ink..Has anyone else received such a warning or have experience with this


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> I have been using Ricoh printers with gel sublimation ink since the first one..the GX7000 and now have the Ricoh 3100... not had any issues with ink...the first printer, the 7000 just worn out after 5 plus years...I have had the 3100 about 6 months or so. I recently received a call from my vendor advising to watch the "use by date" very closely as using ink after the use by date will likely damage the printer. I wonder if there has been a change in the ink or if the vendor is just being careful or wanting to sell more ink..Has anyone else received such a warning or have experience with this


Charles,

In several of the threads here for those that had issues Conde advised on this, as well as users commenting what Sawgrass told them after their printers died.

It has been on Sawgrass's site a while as well, going back at least over a year.

Sawgrass Technologies - Ink Use by Date Information

Hope you have used up most of your ink since then.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike...I use enough ink not to worry and I am aware of previous posts on this but this is the first time that the vendor called me and warned of the expiration date issue.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> Mike...I use enough ink not to worry and I am aware of previous posts on this but this is the first time that the vendor called me and warned of the expiration date issue.


LOL ... odd he would just start doing it now, perhaps he was more concerned about selling you an ink set (thru fear, uncertainty, and doubt) vs. being really concerned about your printer health.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We have been doing it for many years.
Nothing new.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Charles, I have seen some places selling out-dated Sublijet R inks (I use them in my 3300). I have avoided them because my printer hasn't given me one bit of trouble since I've had it. I have a fresh set that is ready to go in withing about a week and it expires in July...Let's hope for a nice big job between now and then!


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

I was looking for something like this (sublimation gel-color), how it works is it same pressure time and temperature???
Does anyone have any experience with this system?

thx for any advice


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It ha been years since I have used any ink for sublimation other than sawgrass gel ink that I honestly don't recall my time/temp for inks for Epson printers but I think I probably used about the same procedures for the gel inks. The color is super.


----------

